# منشأ البترول وطريقة إستخلاصه....



## حسان رضي البسيسي (10 يونيو 2006)

*نشأت البترول*

*منشأ البترول*


*المنشأ الحيوي:*

ينظر معظم الجيولوجيين إلى الزيت الخام، مثل الفحم والغاز الطبيعي، أنه ناتج من تأثير الضغط والحرارة على النباتات القديمة على مر العصور الجيولوجية. وطبقا لهذه النظرية، فقد تكون البترول من تحلل بقايا الحيوانات البحرية ونباتات ما قبل التاريخ. وبمرور قرون عديدة فإن هذه المادة العضوية، إختلطت بالطين، ودفنت تحت طبقات رسوبية من المواد. وأدت الحرارة والضغط الشديدين ألى تحول هذه الحيوانات والنباتات إلى مادة شمعية تسمى كيروجين، وإلى هيدروكربونات سائلة وغازية في عملية تعرف بالتطور التدهوري. وانتقلت هذه المادة خلال طبقات الصخور المجاورة حتى تم إحتجازها تحت الأرض في صخور مسامية تسمي المستودعات، مكونة حقل زيت، والتي يمكن استخلاص السائل منها بالحفر ثم الضخ.

*المنشأ غير الحيوي:*

توماس جولد كان أكثر العلماء الغربيين تأييدا للنظرية الروسية-الأوكرانية المنشأ الغير حيوي للبترول. وهذه النظرية تفترض ان كميات ضخمة من الكربون الموجود طبيعيا على الأرض، بعضه في شكل هيدروكربونات. ونظرا لأن الهيدروكربونات أقل كثافة من الموائع المسامية، فإنه يتجه للأعلى. وتحوله أشكال الكائنات الدقيقة إلى ترسبات هيدروكربونية عديدة. وأثبتت حسابات الديناميكا الحرارية والدراسات العملية أن "إن-ألكانات" (المكون الرئيسي للبترول) لا تنتج تلقائيا من الميثان في الضغوط الموجودة في الأحواض الرسوبية، وعلى هذا فإن نظرية المنشأ الغيرحيوي للهيدروكربونات تفترض التكون العميق.

*تركيب البترول:*

أثناء عمليات التصفية، يتم فصل الكيماويات المكونة للبترول عن طريق التقطير التجزيئي، وهو عملية فصل تعتمد على نقط الغليان النسبية (أو قابلية التطاير النسبية). المنتجات المختلفة (بالترتيب طبقا لنقطة غليانها) بما فيها الغازت الخفيفة (مثل: الميثان، الإيثان، البروبان) كالتالي: البنزين، وقود المحركات النفاثة، الكيروسين، الديزل، الجازولين، شموع البرافين، الأسفلت، وهكذا. والتقنيات الحديثة مثل فصل الألوان الغازي، HPLC، فصل ألوان غازي-مطياف كتلة، يمكن أن تفصل بعض الأجزاء من البترول إلى مركبات فردية، وهذه طريقة من طرق الكيمياء التحليلية، تستخدم غالبا في أقسام التحكم في الجودة في مصافي البترول.
ولمزيد من الدقة، فإن البترول يتكون من الهيدروكربونات، وهذه بدورها تتكون من الهيدروجين، والكربون، وبعض الأجزاء غير الكربونية والتي يمكن أن تحتوي على النيتروجين، الكبريت، الأكسجين، وبعض الكميات الضئيلة من الفلزات مثل الفاناديوم أو النيكل، ومثل هذه العناصر لا تتعدى 1% من تركيب البترول.
وأخف أربعة ألكانات هم: ميثان CH4، إيثان C2H6، بروبان C3H8، بيوتان C4H10. وهم جميعا غازات. ونقطة غليانهم -161.6 C° و -88 C° و -42 C° و -0.5 C°، بالترتيب (-258.9، -127.5، -43.6، -31.1 F°)

أخوكم / حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (10 يونيو 2006)

*طريقة إستخلاص البترول*

*استخلاص البترول:*

بصفة عامة فإن المرحلة الأولى في استخلاص الزيت الخام هي حفر بئر ليصل لمستودعات البترول تحت الأرض. وتاريخيا، يوجد بعض أبار البترول في أمريكا وصل البترول فيها للسطح بطريقة طبيعية. ولكن معظم هذه الحقول نفذت، فيما عدا بعض الأماكن المحدودة في ألاسكا. وغالبا ما يتم حفر عديد من الآبار لنفس المستودع، للحصول على معدل استخراج اقتصادي. وفي بعض الآبار يتم ضخ الماء، البخار، مخلوط الغازات المختلفة للمستودع لإبقاء معدلات الاستخراج الاقتصادية مستمرة.
وفي حالة أن الضغط تحت الأرض في مستودع الغاز كافي، عندها سيجبر الزيت على الخروج للسطح تحت تأثير هذا الضغط. الوقود الغازي أو الغاز الطبيعي غالبا ما يكون متواجد، مما يزيد من الضغط الموجود تحت الأرض. وفي هذه الحالة فإن الضغط يكون كافي لوضع كمية كافة من الصمامات على رأس البئر لتوصيل البئر بشبكة الأنابيب للتخزين، وعمليات التشغيل. ويسمى هذا استخلاص الزيت المبدئى. وتقريبا 20% فقط من الزيت في المستودع يمكن استخراجه بهذه الطريقة.
وخلال فترة حياة البئر يقل الضغط، وعند حدود معينة لا يكون كافيا لدفع الزيت للسطح. وعندها، لو أن المتبقى قى البئر كافي اقتصاديا، وغالبا ما يكون كذلك، يتم استخراج الزيت المتبقي في البئر بطريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية. شاهد إتزان الطاقة، وصافي الطاقة. ويتم استخدام تقنيات مختلفة في طريقة استخراج الزيت الإضافية، لاستخراج الزيت من المستودعات التي نفذ ضغطها أو قل. يستخدم أحيانا الضخ بالطلمبات مثل الطلمبات المستمرة، وطلمبة الأعماق الكهربية (electrical submersible pumps ESPs) لرفع الزيت إلى السطح. وتستخدم تقنية مساعدة لزيادة ضغط المستودع عن طريق حقن الماء، إعادة حقن الغاز الطبيعي، رفع الغاز وهذا يقوم بحقن الهواء، ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو غازات أخرى للمستودع. وتعمل الطريقتان معا المبدئية والإضافية على استخراج ما يقرب من 25 إلى 35% من المستودع.
المرحلة الثالثة في استخراج الزيت تعتمد على تقليل كثافة الزيت لتعمل على زيادة الإنتاج. وتبدأ هذه المرحلة عندما لا تستطيع كل من الطريقة المبدئة، والطريقة الإضافية على استخراج الزيت، ولكن بعد التأكد من جدوى استخدام هذه الطريقة اقتصاديا، وما إذا كان الزيت الناتج سيغطي تكاليف الإنتاج والأرباح المتوقعة من البئر. كما يعتمد أيضا على أسعار البترول وقتها، حيث يتم إعادة تشغيل الآبار التي قد تكون توقفت عن العمل في حالة ارتفاع أسعار الزيت. طرق استخراج الزيت المحسن حراريا (Thermally-enhanced oil recovery methods TEOR) هي الطريقة الثالثة في ترتيب استخراج الزيت، والتي تعتمد على تسخين الزيت وجعله أسهل للاستخراج. حقن البخار هي أكثر التقنيات استخداما في هذه الطريقة، وغالبا مع تتم (TEOR) عن طريق التوليد المزدوج. وفكرة عمل التوليد المزدوج هي استخدم تربينة (توربينة) غاز لإنتاج الكهرباء واستخدام الحرارة المفقودة الناتجة عنها لإنتاج البخار، الذي يتم حقنه للمستودع. وهذه الطريقة تستخدم بكثرة لزيادة إنتاج الزيت في وادى سانت واكين، الذي يحتوى على زيت كثافته عالية.، والذي يمثل تقريبا 10% من إنتاج الولايات المتحدة. وهناك تقنية أخرى تستخدم في طريقة (TEOR)، وهي الحرق في-الموضع، وفيها يتم إحراق الزيت لتسخين الزيت المحيط به. وأحيانا يتم استخدام المنظفات لتقليل كثافة الزيت. ويتم استخراج ما يقرب من 5 إلى 15% من الزيت في هذه المرحلة.

*طرق أخرى لإنتاج الزيت:*

نظرا للزيادة المستمرة في أسعار البترول، أصبحت الطرق الأخرى لإنتاج الزيد محل إهتمام. وأصلح هذه الأفكار هو تحويل الفحم إلى زيت والتي تهدف إلى تحويل الفحم إلى زيت خام. وكان هذا التصور الريادي من الألمان عندما توقف استيراد البترول في الحرب العالمية الثانية ووجدت ألمانيا طريقة لاستخلاص الزيت من الفحم. وكانت تعرف "إيرساتز" ("الاستبدال" باللغة الألمانية)، ويقدر أن نصف الزيت المستخدم في ألمانيا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية قد كان من هذه الطريقة. وقد تم توقف هذه الطريقة بعد ذلك نظرا لأن تكاليف إنتاج البترول الطبيعي أقل منها. ولكن بالنظر إلى ارتفاع أسعار البترول المستمر، فإن تحويل الفحم إلى بترول قد يكون محل تفكير.
وتتضمن الطريقة تحويل رماد الفحم إلى زيت في عملية متعددة المراحل. ونظريا فإن طن من الفحم ينتج نقريبا 200 لتر من الخام، بمنتجات تتراوح من القار إلى الكيماويات النادرة.

أخوكم / حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## نانسي (10 يونيو 2006)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الواسع والقيم اتمنى لكم الموفقيه دائما والعطاء المستمر


----------



## أبو حذيفة الليبي (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم إخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا وأتمنى لكم المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## هاني عفيفي (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة .
بالرغم من أنني محاسب ولاكني متابع جيد للموقع الخاص بكم . لاسببين أولهما , أنة يفيدني في مجال محاسبة التكاليف الخاصة بالمصانع وطرق أنشائها سواء معماري أو أنشائي ومعدات من حيث التكلفة , والسبب الاخر هو ان والدي مهندس ميكانيكا دفعة 58 هندسة القاهرة ,اخي الاكبر مهندس معماري فأنا أستفيد من معلوماتكم في المناقشة مع الاهل .
الرجاء أنني بصدد عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع أنتاج بيتومين (Moldifed Asphalt) لإارجو المساعدة على أنجاز عملي كما هو عهدكم .
المعلومات المطلوبة . 1/ رسم كروكي لخط الانتاج 2/ الالات المستخدمة .
وشكرا لكم 
اخوكم هاني عفيفي


----------



## م وليد (10 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم وسنتابع بعون الله المعلومات للفائدة


----------



## عبدالله محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

هذه المقالة جميلة جدا......
ولكن عندى سؤالين
الأول.... المقالة كلها عن الجهد الأمريكى فى هندسة البترول كما انك اشارت الى انتشار المناهج المتخصصة فى امريكا و البلدان الأخرى ....ما هى البلدان الأخرى التى تقصدها ؟ 
الثانى ....هل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تعتبر من اول الدول التى ساهمت فى امكانية تطبيق التقنية فى عمليات تطوير حقول البترول ؟
اشكرك على مقالتك العظيمة وأ شكر مجهودك الكبير
عبدالله محمود


----------



## محسن 9 (11 يونيو 2006)

*كيف يمكننا*

كيف يمكننا العثور على النفط الذي يستحق عناء استخراجه ؟

ارجو تحميل الكتاب جدا مهم ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## سودانيه (20 يونيو 2006)

*لك جزيل الشكر ايمكنك عرضها باللغهenglish*

:80: موضوعك مهم بالنسبة لي لانه مطلوب مني في مشروع تخرج


----------



## فتح الرحمن يس اسحق (26 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك علي هذة المعلومة القيمة واريد المذيد من المعلومات الاضافية عن العمليات التي تجري في استخراج البترول ضروري جدا لانني دخلت هذا المجال جديدا كمهندس كهرباء في البترول في السودان وشكرا


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخ حسان على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## 3ah (27 يونيو 2006)

الان انا اعمل في مشروع تحكم وريد دائرة تحكم في الضغط والمستوي


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (28 يونيو 2006)

thanks very much for this informations


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (28 يونيو 2006)

please be continue on this way


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (28 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء كل من لديه معلومة بخصوص النفط يعطيها لأخوانة


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (28 يونيو 2006)

مع الشكر الجزيل مرة اخرى للجميع


----------



## العنقاء (28 يونيو 2006)

*بارك الله فيكم*

:55: لا شكر على واجب فكان الله في عوننا و سدد خطانا و نصرنا على اعدائنا اعداء الامة :15:


نانسي قال:


> اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الواسع والقيم اتمنى لكم الموفقيه دائما والعطاء المستمر


----------



## mojahid (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## kambal (3 يناير 2007)

اشكرك كتير الشكر على المواضيع القيمه علي البترول واتمنى ان تزودنا بكثر من ذلك واتمنى انت اتعرف على السودانيه لاني سوداني مثلك واتمنى ان تتقدم بلادنا للفضل


----------



## kambal (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ما قصرت


----------

